# "Pure" Curiosity



## Grizzly2626 (Feb 10, 2016)

Alright, so I got my GSD puppy and I am jut bewildered by his tail. His mom and dad are both AKC registered but he isn't. He is good weight for a GSD puppy his age (9 weeks), the cartilage on the bottom of his ears is hardening making his start to come up, but his tail curls over his back when he is snooping around. When I first got him it wasn't like this but now it is. He doesn't do it when he eats. He has been biting at his tail but he doesn't have fleas. I know GSD don't usually have this, it is curled like a husky. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Grizzly2626 (Feb 10, 2016)

Here's another picture of him


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Do you have pictures of your boy standing with a relaxed tail carriage, and also the curled up tail carriage? 

Some GSDs have what is called a "Gay Tail" (as in happy  ), and the tail naturally curls up, even more so when the dog is alert and excited. It is considered a conformation fault, and only an issue if you plan to pursue showing or are considering future breeding.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Nike's tail used to curl over her back when she was excited, but she carried the tail normally otherwise. My husband used to call her a husky though it wasn't that bad. 

It is a cosmetic fault and has litter to do with how good of a companion or even a working dog your pup will be. 

Yes, some picture of the pup standing showing the tail at different times would be good.


----------



## Grizzly2626 (Feb 10, 2016)

Tail laying down.


----------



## Grizzly2626 (Feb 10, 2016)

Tail curled. He puts his tail any which we he likes. Curled up to his back, sideways, straight, whatever.


----------



## Grizzly2626 (Feb 10, 2016)

Another


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

That is a normal happy puppy tail. The photo with it down doesn't really show us the tail.


----------



## Grizzly2626 (Feb 10, 2016)

Another


----------



## Grizzly2626 (Feb 10, 2016)

And another


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Looks like a pretty normal tail.  A little curl when excited, but nothing to worry about.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

My boy carried his tail like that till he hit the leggy stage. He's 10 now and has normal tail carriage


----------

